# unable to get package file unavailable



## raju (Feb 12, 2013)

I am new to freebsd FreeBSD, and Googled about my problem and find no solutions. I am using freebsd FreeBSD 9.1 and cha*n*ged the packagesite to 9-stable/Latest/ 
*W*hen *I* typed [cmd=]pkg_add -r vlc[/cmd] it said, 

```
ERROR: unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/vlc.tbz:[/url] File unavailable
pkg_add:unable to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9-stable/Latest/vlc.tbz[/url] by url
```
but some applications were installed (xfce4,fluxbox).

*A*fter that as the root user:

[cmd=]cd /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc[/cmd]
[cmd=]make install clean[/cmd]
*A*fter installing lot of dependencies it completed; now when *I* type vlc at prompt it says 
	
	



```
Command not found
```

*I* took VLC as an example and a lot of the packages are not installing with the pkg_add command and please help me how to install it from pkg_add or from sources.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 12, 2013)

Read the Interrupted Unix FAQ, especially number 3.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2013)

vlc is not in the packages.  Could be due to license or some other issue.


----------

